# 2017 Chilean Juice



## ffemt128 (Apr 27, 2017)

Picking up my Chilean juice today at Consumer's Produce in the Strip District today. 24 gallons of Carmenere and 24 gallons of Syrah. Will be using RC-212 yeast and oaking with Medium American Oak. MLF will be started toward the end of fermentation.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 27, 2017)

Doug, have you done any of these before. I was thinking of getting the Syrah juice and a lug of grapes. Never did juice before, just kits. Where in Pittsburgh are you from. I grew up in Clairton.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 27, 2017)

I have done both in the past. I thought they turned out really well.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 27, 2017)

With 24 gallons did you age in barrels?


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 27, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> With 24 gallons did you age in barrels?


 

It will be aged in 100 Liter VC tanks.


----------



## Stevelaz (Apr 27, 2017)

Doug, do you tweak your juice at all? Add tannin at fermentation ect...? Im doing merlot and carmenere also...


----------



## cgallamo (Apr 27, 2017)

Hope this is not hijacking the thread. Anyone know where I can get this juice in the Atlanta area? 

As for MLF. Interesting that you start at near the end of fermentation. That is in the middle from when I have started. Have you considered right at the start of fermentation?


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 28, 2017)

cgallamo said:


> Hope this is not hijacking the thread. Anyone know where I can get this juice in the Atlanta area?
> 
> As for MLF. Interesting that you start at near the end of fermentation. That is in the middle from when I have started. Have you considered right at the start of fermentation?


 
I've never considered starting at the beginning of fermentation. I've always heard to start towards the end or shortly after completion of fermentation before sulfite additions.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 28, 2017)

Stevelaz said:


> Doug, do you tweak your juice at all? Add tannin at fermentation ect...? Im doing merlot and carmenere also...


 
I generally do additions post fermentation. I have added tannins in the past and wines have turned out well.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Apr 28, 2017)

Picked up my 60 gal drum of Chilean Cab Franc Saturday. Divided it into 2 - 30 gallon batches, added a 5 gal bucket of Bhrems frozen 2012 Pinot Noir to one of them, tannin to the other. Lots of oak chips in both (1.5lb in each)

We'll see


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 28, 2017)

Pitched yeast last night. 24 hours later we have this...Looks like a good start given the 60 degree temps in the cellar.


----------



## Rodnboro (Apr 29, 2017)

cgallamo said:


> Hope this is not hijacking the thread. Anyone know where I can get this juice in the Atlanta area?
> 
> As for MLF. Interesting that you start at near the end of fermentation. That is in the middle from when I have started. Have you considered right at the start of fermentation?



It would be a long ride for you, but I get mine from Pardo Wine Grapes. They are based out of Tampa FL, but deliver to satellite locations in Florida. I pick up mine in Jacksonville which is a 3 hour drive for me. (Statesboro, GA) It's the closest I've found.


----------



## cmason1957 (May 3, 2017)

I picked up my Chilean Juice this evening. It sounds life it had quite a nice long ride from Ontario to Alabama to Tennessee up to Missouri. The driver said he had quite the fun time dodging all the road closed areas due to flooding. The wine club I am a member of fit two pallets full, 48 buckets. You would think I would have looked at the name on the buckets, but unloading a truck by hand, even with 6 of us, in the rain wasn't my idea of how to spend the evening. 

Anyway, I have a Gewertzminer (which I am sure I butchered spelling) it will be fermented at about 50, if my old fridge cooperates and gets that high. I also got 3 reds, Cab Sauv, Merlot, and Malbec, which I plan to co ferment. I had a wonderful wine that was just that blend this summer and loved it. The winemaker said he missed them all together at the start. Hopefully it isn't just a muddy mess.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 4, 2017)

I checked the sg's on Tuesday evening. Syrah was down to 1.030 and Carmenere was at 1.022. Should be transferring to tank this weekend and adding MLF bacteria and oak.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 8, 2017)

Transferred the juice to stainless tanks over the weekend. I added medium American Oak and pitched the MLF. Will check in a month, then again a month later if MLF is not complete.


----------

